# Real or fake?



## techworlock (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you tell if these are real or not???


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Cohibas from Habanos S.A have never been packaged in Glass Top presentations.


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

This is a joke right?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Glass-top cohiba's :smoke2:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Tapewormboy said:


> This is a joke right?


I was thinkin' the same thing...


----------



## techworlock (Sep 25, 2007)

Not a joke. New counterfeits have really made it difficult to tell. The labels are real, the seals and certs are real. These are Esplendidos, not Cristals as they were in the past. The overall quality of the cigar build is excellent. There may be people out there that will be fooled by these. I'm just trying to help educate people before they pay $400 for fakes.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

Unless you replaced the ones that came in that box with real ones, they are fake. The give aways are the glass top and the crest of the seal.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree fakers are becoming better and better. I think everyone should check out the fake cigar primer at CigarNexus.com - the Ultimate Online Cigar Information Resource for info.

Also remember if the price is to good to be true it is - always by from a reputable source and if you don't know the source ask (pm) someone in the know BEFORE you buy.

PS the cigars are so fake in the picture I can tell with out even clicking the picture to get a full sized look - my GAWD are they fake hurts my eyes looking at them. :crash:


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:r:r


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to ask where the original pic came from.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe he's testing his work before he tries to sell em? 

nah just kidding. i couldnt tell a fake from real from a dog rocket by just looking...


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

They are real in the sense that they are material, not imaginary, not an illusion or computer generated. In every other measure of "realness", they are however, entirely fake!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Fake doesn't mean its bad its just fake - think bewbs. But it is most likely bad.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

REAL!:crazy:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

When i hear the "Real or Fake" question something else comes to mind rather than cigars.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

The real question here is "Have you heard?"


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

well they look like real cigars to me


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

fakest of fake


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Not only are Cohibas not sold in glass top boxes, but the Habanos Sticker is on the wrong side, they go on the right side. Additionally the seal belongs on the left.:smoke2:


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

:boom: Haha, a few people said they were real?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*FAKE​*


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Check out this site. It's one of my favorites; VERY informative.

CigarNexus.com - the Ultimate Online Cigar Information Resource


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

LMAO at that







You should be :spank:, but instead, I will :kev: 4U.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are totally real, I bought boxes just like that while on vacation last month :ss












On a serious note I did see tons of those boxes in tourist traps all over costa rica a few weeks ago. I actually got myself a picture :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

PaleRider said:


> Not only are Cohibas not sold in glass top boxes, but the Habanos Sticker is on the wrong side, they go on the right side. Additionally the seal belongs on the left.:smoke2:


Au contraire! That arrangement is correct for Cohibas, actually. Other than that, those cigars are so fake it hurts. I think I almost ruptured my spleen when I saw the thumbnail pic...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

um.........:r


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lots of better eyes than mine...
I did think I knew the labels were reversed from the norm.

Tom


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

jck said:


> cohibas from habanos s.a have never been packaged in glass top presentations.


^

no cubans come in glass top boxes!!!!!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

techworlock said:


> Not a joke. New counterfeits have really made it difficult to tell. The labels are real, the seals and certs are real. These are Esplendidos, not Cristals as they were in the past. The overall quality of the cigar build is excellent. There may be people out there that will be fooled by these. I'm just trying to help educate people before they pay $400 for fakes.


That maybe true but these aint it....... If people are "fooled" bt these then they dont have a clue about Cuban cigars. However if they would buy these thinking they are real then they would most likley not know the difference by smoking anyway.


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

I seen a real box with glass top, a one time special limited issue back in 1994 or 1996 during some kind of expo in Germany. A person I knew was there and picked up a box in person. The special packaging was made to commemorate the festival. However, it was still 13 top 12 bottom and the box was the same yellow/orange Cohiba color with a gold/orange ish ribbon like the Cabinet selections. 

This one however, is as fake as it gets.:emptybath::flock:


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Based on the single tumbnail picture alone, fake. Frequent visitor to Cuba and have never seen Esplendio, or any other CC, presented that way. 

I always wondered why these guys still use a glass top box? Those fakes look so good that I have to believe a lot of effort went into making those. So why don't they go one more step and present it better?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Hope they taste and smoke good for you.
Thats really what matters.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Fake.



nuff said. :ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Real, genuine, 100% authentic Cohib*o*s.


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

100% fake. Esplendidos do not come with glass top box.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

...she told me they were real; and although they *did* seem overly large... Oh! WAIT!!!!! Wrong thread!!!!!!! HAW!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't beleive there are 5 "real" votes!? :crazy:


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Fake...

I'm sure the one that voted real are being sarcastic...At least I hope they are...


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

techworlock said:


> Not a joke. New counterfeits have really made it difficult to tell. The labels are real, the seals and certs are real. These are Esplendidos, not Cristals as they were in the past. The overall quality of the cigar build is excellent. There may be people out there that will be fooled by these. I'm just trying to help educate people before they pay $400 for fakes.


I suggest reading a bit more in this forum and others before asking going into the CC forum with under 20 posts and asking questions with an obvious answer. :doh: These are not new counterfeits, the labels are not real, the seals are not real, the construction is garbage, and the filler likely has rubbish tobacco mixed with dirt and banana peels.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Costa said:


> Real, genuine, 100% authentic Cohib*o*s.


 hmmm yummy bananas!!! this is like the nc's vs cc's debate, hey if someone likes to smoke em.. who are we to stop em!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Them's cigars alright.


----------

